# Bulk Buy Grain



## Muss (24/7/07)

Hi, I'm a home brewer in Auckland, NZ and the grain prices are a bit steep (lol no pun intended), buying AG ingredients is more expensive than brewing with extract. I'm wondering if there are others here that share bulk purchases of grain and who to talk to? Are there any good secrets to getting cheap grain?


Cheers


----------



## jaytee (24/7/07)

Hi Muss,

Where have you tried in Auckland ? 

You have a couple of good shops up there - Hauraki Homebrew and Brewers Coop.

Cheers, jt


----------



## Darren (24/7/07)

Muss said:


> Hi, I'm a home brewer in Auckland, NZ and the grain prices are a bit steep (lol no pun intended), buying AG ingredients is more expensive than brewing with extract. I'm wondering if there are others here that share bulk purchases of grain and who to talk to? Are there any good secrets to getting cheap grain?
> Cheers




Muss,

If it a bulk buy you are after try emailing

[email protected]

Tell him Darren sent you

cheers

Darren


----------



## Muss (24/7/07)

jaytee said:


> Hi Muss,
> 
> Where have you tried in Auckland ?
> 
> ...



I've tried Hauraki and the grain bill for a 5 gal pale ale cost over $40. It was for 4kg Marris Otter Pale Ale, 500g, Crystal, 1kg Vienna.
The 25kg bags of grain cost over $100. The brewers in the USA only pay $30ish for their 25kg bags. How much are they is Aussie?


----------



## Muss (24/7/07)

Darren said:


> Muss,
> 
> If it a bulk buy you are after try emailing
> 
> ...



Cheers Darren, they are the distributors aye?
I'm after 25kg bags or smaller, do you know if the distributor sells to indivuals and if they sell that smaller qunatities? Also do you know if they sell crushed grains?


----------



## Adamt (24/7/07)

If you are bulk buying grain, you are better off getting a mill. Crushed grain can go off quite quickly (1 week?), unless it is vac-packed. Un-crushed grain can be stored for years.


----------



## jaytee (24/7/07)

Muss said:


> I've tried Hauraki and the grain bill for a 5 gal pale ale cost over $40. It was for 4kg Marris Otter Pale Ale, 500g, Crystal, 1kg Vienna.
> The 25kg bags of grain cost over $100. The brewers in the USA only pay $30ish for their 25kg bags. How much are they is Aussie?



Call Mike at Brewers Coop 525 2448 for his latest price list.


----------



## Darren (24/7/07)

Muss said:


> Cheers Darren, they are the distributors aye?
> I'm after 25kg bags or smaller, do you know if the distributor sells to indivuals and if they sell that smaller qunatities? Also do you know if they sell crushed grains?




Hi again Muss,

They are the distributors. Yu would need to order a 500kg "bulk order" though.

cheers

Darren


----------



## troywhite (24/7/07)

Muss said:


> How much are they is Aussie?



Just to get an idea of the cost here in Oz.
http://craftbrewer.com.au/index.php?option...1&Itemid=29


----------



## Muss (24/7/07)

troywhite said:


> Just to get an idea of the cost here in Oz.
> http://craftbrewer.com.au/index.php?option...1&Itemid=29




Aaah I like those prices, makes me want to move back over the Tasman!


----------



## Muss (24/7/07)

jaytee said:


> Call Mike at Brewers Coop 525 2448 for his latest price list.



Cheers bro.
I've just given Mike a call and I like his prices
I'll buy some grain from him and brew a Hobgoblin clone this weekend


----------



## Darren (24/7/07)

Muss said:


> Aaah I like those prices, makes me want to move back over the Tasman!




muss,

You could halve those prices if you got some mates together and bought 500kg.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Fents (24/7/07)

choice bro eh cuz!


----------



## PostModern (24/7/07)

Fents said:


> choice bro eh cuz!



Yeah, we get it. Kiwis.


----------



## Muss (25/7/07)

Darren said:


> muss,
> 
> You could halve those prices if you got some mates together and bought 500kg.
> 
> ...



500 Kilos! Fwoooah au bro that's a lot of beer!


----------



## Darren (25/7/07)

Muss said:


> 500 Kilos! Fwoooah au bro that's a lot of beer!




Only about 2000 litres worth :beer: 

cheers

Darren


----------

